# Binärwert mit VBS in die Registry?!°?



## SINAC (17. August 2001)

Hoff ma das mir einer helfen kann!!!
Wie kann ich mit nem VBScript Binärwerte in die Registy eintragen???
Zeichenfolge, DWORD-Werte und einfache Binärwerte (z.B. nur ne 18 oder so) krieg ich hin, aber jetzt si z.B. 00 00 68 a3 ......
bekomm ich nich hin!
Kann mir da irgentwer weiter helfen?!??
Wär echt fett!
:|


----------

